
Hong Kongers avoid China's internet censorship with peer-to-peer mesh network - BrandonMarc
https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/09/hong-kong-category-1-insurgency/
======
BrandonMarc
From the article:

 _How do you communicate when the government censors the internet? With a
peer-to-peer mesh broadcasting network that doesn’t use the internet._

 _That’s exactly what Hong Kong pro-democracy protesters are doing now, thanks
to San Fransisco startup Bridgefy’s Bluetooth-based messaging app. The
protesters can communicate with each other — and the public — using no
persistent managed network._

 _And it’s led to swift growth for Bridgefy: downloads are up almost 4,000%
over the past 60 days, according to Apptopia estimates (Apptopia is an app
metrics company)._

 _The app can connect people via standard Bluetooth across an entire city,
thanks to a mesh network. Chatting is speediest with people who are close, of
course, within a hundred meters (330 feet), but you can also chat with people
who are farther away. Your messages will simply “hop” via other Bridgefy
users’ phones until they find your intended target._

